# Driving Licence requirement for scooter in Italy



## Mickael1

Dear all

I will move for a couple of years in Italy.
In France I have a car and a scooter 125cc3. Up to 125cc3, you don't need in France to have a motorbike driving licence for a scooter. My standard car driving licence is legal and authorised for this kind of vehicle.

Do you know if I am allowed to drive a 125cc3 motorcycle/scooter in Italy as well with my French car driving licence.

Thanks in advance for your help and support
Mickael


----------



## bahamut

Mickael said:


> Dear all
> 
> I will move for a couple of years in Italy.
> In France I have a car and a scooter 125cc3. Up to 125cc3, you don't need in France to have a motorbike driving licence for a scooter. My standard car driving licence is legal and authorised for this kind of vehicle.
> 
> Do you know if I am allowed to drive a 125cc3 motorcycle/scooter in Italy as well with my French car driving licence.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and support
> Mickael


It's valid but your bike must have less than 11kw.

When do you got your driving license? It's important because if you got it before 1988 there are no limitations.


----------



## Mickael1

Thanks!!!

I have my driving license since 94 so it seems I will be limited to drive a 125cm3 with 11KW max. But that's perfekt because that's the kind of model I got!

That's really a great news.


----------

